# Free- Lacey Wristlets- Knitted



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Lacey Wristlets, are a FREE download.
You can use any DK / sport weight yarn that gives you a gauge of 22 sts =4 inches with a size 5 or 6 needle. 
Great project for first time lace knitters. I used a Picot Cast on and a Picot Bind off.
have fun with this one.
FREE

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacey-wristlets


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely and thanks for the pattern. I may try with fingering weight yarn.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Thank you. It's a beautiful pattern.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Those are beautiful and perfect posting


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh I love these! I've never tried that cast on or cast off. How difficult would you rate it?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Just lovely... Thank you!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> Oh my gosh I love these! I've never tried that cast on or cast off. How difficult would you rate it?


Not difficult. First you need to know the 'knit cast on' method, and how to bind off. There are good videos explaining the 'knit cast on method' on you tube. The 'knit cast on method' is needed for the picot cast on, and is also used within the bind off. Let me know if you have problems, always glad to help.


----------



## wiremysoul (Dec 4, 2012)

Beautiful!! Thank you!


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Love these wristlets! I've been looking through all sorts of patterns for a lacy pair, and this pattern is just what I'm looking for. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I like that pattern stitch! It works well with those wristlets!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

So pretty.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful wristlets. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely! Thank you.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Will have to knit a pair.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

O my gosh... those are SO beautiful !! thanks for the post. these are a "must do".


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

So pretty! Thank you for generously sharing your talent with us... And free is a BONUS!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So lovely & I like the option of making it in 3 lengths.

Your generosity is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Beautiful pattern.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. My grand-nieces love these items. I'm going to attempt making them on circular needles because I HATE to seam my knits. Wish me luck...


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Thank you for the pattern. My grand-nieces love these items. I'm going to attempt making them on circular needles because I HATE to seam my knits. Wish me luck...


Good idea. remember the purl rounds will be plain knit instead.
:idea:


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Thank you for the pattern. My grand-nieces love these items. I'm going to attempt making them on circular needles because I HATE to seam my knits. Wish me luck...


Good idea. remember the purl rounds will be plain knit instead.
:idea:


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

thanks, I am going to make these.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you!! Beautiful pattern and perfect for gift giving. Appreciate your sharing with us for Free.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Good idea. remember the purl rounds will be plain knit instead.
> :idea:


Yes, I do realize that. I've been able to change patterns from knitting flat to "in-the-round when making baby sweaters and caps/hats, but I've not done that with fingerless gloves or wrist warmers.

I've a few fav patterns similiar to these adorable Wristlets, let me post them... in case they are of interest to you. I love making these: http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer06/PATTfetching.html

My grand-nieces loved these wrist warmers (they look very Jane Austen-ish: http://www.pretendingsanity.com/knitting_iframe.php?id=40 It's a free pattern, but you have to register in order to get it.

I love the look of these lacy fingerless gloves, but I've not found the yarn suggested and don't know what to use to substitute it. 
:-( They're called Bo-Peep Fingerless Gloves: http://loumms.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/bo-peep1.pdf

Also, just for fun, but can be practical... Ankle Warmers: http://knotions.com/issues/winter_2008/patterns/coronet/directions.aspx

I think I got carried away... but, I like knitting fingerless gloves, wristlets, ankle warmers, and the recipients love 'em.

Have fun.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Yes, I do realize that. I've been able to change patterns from knitting flat to "in-the-round when making baby sweaters and caps/hats, but I've not done that with fingerless gloves or wrist warmers.
> 
> I've a few fav patterns similiar to these adorable Wristlets, let me post them... in case they are of interest to you. I love making these: http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer06/PATTfetching.html
> 
> ...


Love the fingerless lacey gloves, just right for a wedding accessory. Thanks.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so very much for the beautiful wristlets!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Love the fingerless lacey gloves, just right for a wedding accessory. Thanks.


I never thought about that... but, you're correct, they would.

If you ever make them... let us know what yarn you used. I'm not very good at substituting yarns... And, I certainly don't want wool or wool combination... And, NOT acrylic; retains too much heat.

I've had this pattern for at least two years... but, the suggested yarn is not longer being made. Ugh!


----------



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

are they seam along your arm and hand so they stay on?


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## tessycol (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the share. Love this pattern. Hope I can knit before Xmas. Would love to give to my grandaughter.


----------

